# people have recovered taking medication this is a fact



## zedelghemkid (Feb 14, 2010)

I've been doing some extensive browsing in the medication section on this site and i've learned to my surprise that a
lot of people have recovered from DP via lamitogrine and Benzos like clonazepam. 
This gives me hope as i'm starting a medical review for my case. I've been on risperidone and citalopram for the past 3 months and i've had minimal improvements. I still have panic attacks and i still dont have my sense of self.

to all those who're still in pain maybe you should check out that section of this site.

Next time i see my GP 
i'm gonna ask for a benzo and to be kept on citalopram as it has definitely helped with my depression.

keep searching peeps there's an answer for all of us.


----------



## Jessesaur (Jul 25, 2009)

Your getting these medications from a GP? I thought they had to be a psychiatrist.


----------



## berdecamer (Feb 25, 2010)

[quote name='zedelghemkid' date='25 February 2010 - 07:18 PM' timestamp='1267143515' post='183233']
I've been doing some extensive browsing in the medication section on this site and i've learned to my surprise that a
lot of people have recovered from DP via lamitogrine and Benzos like clonazepam.

I think the correct spelling is lamotrigine (lamictal).


----------



## zedelghemkid (Feb 14, 2010)

Jessesaur said:


> Your getting these medications from a GP? I thought they had to be a psychiatrist.


my gp consults a psychiatrist and then gives me a prescription. Unfortunately i've been given the wrong combo of drugs and its done nothing but worsened my anxiety slowly. It got rid of my depression which was a relief but i thought too much about that and was ignoring the fact that i still had serious dp.


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Zedel...

I just want to say that Benzoes are a bad solution... If you take benzoes every day for about 14 days... you are hooked... And as soon as you are hooked you will need a higher and higher dosis af benzoes.

In Denmark where I live, it is very difficult to get benzoes for long time use... Its only used for emergency. And only the severe psychiatric patients gets them every day.

And IF you get hooked, DP itself is at sideaffect when you try to get off the pills. I have a freind with anxiety who have fought for many months just to fight off her addiction... its sad to see...

I really dont know why they are so easy to get i the US... and I hope that you will find another solution to your problem...


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Teresa said:


> Hi Zedel...
> 
> I just want to say that Benzoes are a bad solution... If you take benzoes every day for about 14 days... you are hooked... And as soon as you are hooked you will need a higher and higher dosis af benzoes.
> 
> ...


Completely disagree. Klonopin, which is a benzo, is one of the few medications found to help dp. Also, I have been on klonopin for 5 months and only recently needed to up my dose by .125 mg and that was only because of severe anxiety.

Back about 6 years ago I was on Ativan for an extended period of time and did get dependent. I tried to stop cold turkey and did get sick but after weaning off over the course of about two weeks, I was fine going completely off of it. Yes, you will have bad side effects if you drastically cut your dose down but if you wean off slowly, you shouldn't have the side effects.


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

I would recommend checking out this site before you go ahead and make a decision regarding benzos.

http://benzowithdrawal.com/forum/


----------

